
How to Make a Quick Buck - firefoxd
http://jacquesmattheij.com/how-to-make-a-quick-buck/
======
dotmanish
"Getting a fresh pair of eyes" is a great time-tested way to get ahead in
solving a problem you and your team is stuck on.

What's underappreciated, is becoming those fresh pair of eyes yourselves from
time to time, to help others with ideas they can readily use. It hones own
skills too.

